# Giving it a shot!



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

Iv'e done some research on rod building, and I would like to give it a shot. I've searched around for a RS1569 rod blank.If any one could help me out I would really appreciate it. thanx


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm only about 3 weeks ahead of you man. I got Tom Kirkman's book and picked a friend of mine's brain a bit (probably drove him nuts with all the questions!). Anyway, it's not super hard, just take your time and be patient with it. If something doesn't look right, do it over. You need the practice. Rodbuilding.org has a ton of knowledge as well. Do some reading first, and if you can, take an older rod and rewrap it. Preferrably a rod you don't use very often or wouldn't mind if you screw it up. I did that and it came out better than I expected and helped me fumble through a lot of the common mistakes (like not turning your rods enough when drying the finish). I wouldn't go and build the 1569 first shot. Start with a scrap and practice some. I'm now working on a RS1145 and a RS1569. Good luck! :beer:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

If you need a practice blank go to www.mudhole.com, go to blanks, and check out the Mudhole custom blanks. They have some good, cheap starter blanks here.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

As someone mentioned, try Mudhole, but look at kits. they have a wide variety of kits that contain instructions and all the components you'll need to build a complete rod. Most of the kits are less than 100.00 and they do have a surf rod kit.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You could also call FishSticks4u. They have a trash can full of cheap blanks for 8 bucks a piece. I bought 5 of them when I was there last week. They're going to make some great trout rods.


----------

